# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Close call

## spotfin

I did a water change on the frog tank the other day.  As soon as I opened the lid on the tank, my biggest acf came flying out like a bullet out the end of a barrel.  By the time I realized what happened, she had hit the floor and was off.  She disappeared behind one of my other tanks, and was hiding under the radiator.  Finally chased her out and caught up with her along the opposite wall.  Struggled to hang on to her but finally got her back in the tank.  She seems fine now, but that was close.  I know they are fast underwater, but are just as fast on land.

----------

deniserothfus

----------


## celticstarb

I've had that happen more than once. And the worst part is that they are so slippery that they are hard to pick up. A wet paper towel helps get a better grip on them.

----------

